# wrong fuel



## sswinno (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes i know i am a complete muppet i have just put 20 quids worth of unleaded into my diesel x trai. I havnt started it yet just wondering about the best way to drain the tank, any ideas???

Thanks in anticipation

John


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi sswinno,

When i was younger i'm working in a gas station has a pump assistant, and i accidentally put a full tank of diesel in a car using petrol !!! The gas station manager call a towing truck and send it to a nearby garage. The mechanic of these garage has explain to me by the phone that he will just have to empty the gas tank, and the vehicule will be ok. But he also explain me that is very more complicate operation in the case of you put some petrol in a diesel vehicule because you moreover have to purge the all system !!!

So my poor guy .... i think you dont have a choice of call a towing truck and going to the nearest garage !!!

And please !!! Do not try to start your engine with this unleaded fuel in the tank !!! Good luck my friend !!!

Cheer !!! 

Jonathan


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I am sure I have read on other forums of peeps adding a small amount of petrol to Doozil during the winter months to aid cold starting, etc. So you might be able to get away without cleaning out the whole system, just by draining the tank and refilling with doozil. Best way is to get one of your mates with a petrol motor to remove it for you - he gets the perol FOC and you dont have to pay to have it drained. .

No warranties are given or implied in this posting and all actions are to be considered "At your risk"


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Some posts were deleted from this thread since obviously some took offense to the content. Related replies were also removed due to ethnic/religious derogatory remarks. This is against forum rules.

I would kindly ask that we continue this thread strickly on topic.

Regards,


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

ere Valboo - do yu have a forum shop - like the Aussie site? - coz yu might want to stock these...











oops just seen yo last remark


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

loll


----------



## PMG (Mar 15, 2008)

Well i managed to put unleaded in a diesel van once. I got it towed to a garage. The guy drained the tank , put a gallon of diesel in and off it went. I think the good thing was that i had not turned the engine over. Good luck anyway


----------

